# Just got my Dayan Guhongs



## brunson (Dec 29, 2010)

Two words: Holy. Crap.

I haven't even lubed them yet, and still... holy crap.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought a pair of AV along with my GuHong... for 4 months I barely touched the GH as it felt too smooth and I loved teh AV "clicky" feel although I make them pop a lot)

For the last 2 months the roles have swithced and I barely use the AVs


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 29, 2010)

You haven't lubed them yet and you think they're that great? I thought the GuHong was pretty meh without lube and then it became amazing with maru/lubix. My Ultimate Lubix GuHong is the only 3x3 I use anymore.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine is horrible.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 29, 2010)

mines really loose


----------



## Chrish (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine has broken in too much. I still like it, but I'm trying to break in my Linyung (I don't care how it's spelt... at all) because I hate it.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Mine is horrible.


 
YESS IM NOT ALONE!!


----------



## brunson (Dec 29, 2010)

The first thing I thought when I tried it was that I hope it doesn't get too loose on breakin.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 29, 2010)

brunson said:


> The first thing I thought when I tried it was that I hope it doesn't get too loose on breakin.


 
There's these things inside called 'screws' which you can use to tighten it!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2010)

aronpm said:


> There's these things inside called 'screws' which you can use to tighten it!


 
But Aron, what if it gets too tight? What will I do then?


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2010)

So when a nubcake makes a post like this he gets flamed but when a mod does it's ok? I would report the OP, but that seems pointless.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 29, 2010)

really...not everyone's equal on this forum. That's that.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 29, 2010)

What is the point of this mine is way to loose and I tightened it alot


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2010)

I just realised what is going on here ;-;
2 identical threads. One made by someone not well know, the other by a mod. Look through this thread, then the other. 

I'm sorry ;-;


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 29, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> But Aron, what if it gets too tight? What will I do then?


 
replace the springs with maru springs (fat end= upside).

don't forget that the completely smooth side of the washer goes downwards. facing the center well plastic

and one final note

replace the original core with A1 core (or slim alphas). other cores (trust me) will NOT work


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow..


This Thread
Op=Mod+High post count
Topic= Getting a New Cube, that is already known for it's God likeness
Reaction= Did not get flamed


Another Thread
OP= A newbie
Topic= Same as above
Reaction= Get flame by people..

Hmm...... Pretty sad.. really.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 29, 2010)

IMO the best cubes are not the ones who feel absolutely amazing when you get them, but just decent and the more you use it, the more amazing it becomes.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 29, 2010)

The one I got from lightake was pre-lubed for me.. O_O
Some sort of oil that was dumped into the center piece (under the cap), So I have no idea what a GuHong feels like without lube, not do I want to know.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 29, 2010)

Lube those GuHongs and they just might make you cream your pants!


----------



## David0794 (Dec 29, 2010)

Put Maru Lube in them and they'll be awesome!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 29, 2010)

Put Lubix Lube in them and they'll be awesome!


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> So when a nubcake makes a post like this he gets flamed but when a mod does it's ok? I would report the OP, but that seems pointless.


 
Yea, why do you think he posted this thread? Because he felt the need to tell everyone what his opinion of a specific cube is? Pff... 

Also, beware of who you flame on this forum. If you reply a mod with a not very harsch post it will get deleted by his best friend and PMs/bans will be recieved.

Sorry for off-topic, now OnT: Uhm... OPs opinion noted.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 29, 2010)

brunson is widely considered to be the worst mod.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a crap cube when unlubed...but still...it's popular already. No need to write a whole thread about that.

But but but...

You can lube it with peanut butter and put it inside two slices of sandwich. Then, bite it. Yum.

(almost a copypasta.)


----------



## Innocence (Dec 29, 2010)

Dude, this thread shouldn't even be here, if you want to bug people with your cOLD news about how awesome guhongs are, then go to twistypuzzles or somewhere else of similar calibre that has people who are at your mental capacity. I mean, really? You thought people would suddenly realise "oh crap, guhongs ARE awesome!" and go out and buy one? :s

And here's everyone humouring you like this waste of space on general "guhong is more awesome with lube" chat? :/
Happy now everyone?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 29, 2010)

I use windex in my cubes


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 29, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> I use windex in my cubes


 
PB&J works.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> PB&J works.


 
My post.
Also, I dip it first in coffee so it's warm.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 29, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;508488 said:


> My post.
> Also, I dip it first in coffee so it's warm.


 You forgot the jelly. You don't get the full potential of the peanut butter lube if you don't lube the peanut butter with jelly thus if you lube it with jelly it is good lube.
The oil in the peanut butter isn't at its' best without jelly.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 29, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> You forgot the jelly. You don't get the full potential of the peanut butter lube if you don't lube the peanut butter with jelly thus if you lube it with jelly it is good lube.
> The oil in the peanut butter isn't at its' best without jelly.



I'd rather put mine in margarine and eat it. Also, margarine improves corner cutting especially the garlic flavored ones.

Hey. Before this goes off topic, (and we're going off topic, sorry for that)

On topic: We do understand that the Guhong is crap when unlubed but don't make threads like this anymore. Please.


----------



## Bapao (Dec 29, 2010)

And that's why Russia will never get into the EU...:tu

...okay, the post I was quoting was removed so the above statement is irrelevant.

Yeah, GuHongs are good. Mine came lubed. I'm glad the OP is happy with them. 
Why are people picking on the OP btw? I didn't see him flame the other guy that posted the F-II thread...but others complaining here did ;o)....


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Yea, why do you think he posted this thread? Because he felt the need to tell everyone what his opinion of a specific cube is? Pff...
> 
> Also, beware of who you flame on this forum. If you reply a mod with a not very harsch post it will get deleted by his best friend and PMs/bans will be recieved.


 
Fortunately not everyone is scared of a ban. They only wish for consistency. 



b4p4076 said:


> Why are people picking on the OP btw? I didn't see him flame the other guy that posted the F-II thread...but others complaining here did ;o)....


 
I didn't see anyone flaming. Could you please point it out for me in case I missed it?


----------



## prostx23 (Dec 30, 2010)

[abc]toshiro;508504 said:


> I'd rather put mine in margarine and eat it. Also, margarine improves corner cutting especially the garlic flavored ones.
> 
> Hey. Before this goes off topic, (and we're going off topic, sorry for that)
> 
> On topic: We do understand that the Guhong is crap when unlubed but don't make threads like this anymore. Please.



Ahhh... a batch of prick fizz lubes my GuHong nicely.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 30, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> What is the point of this


 
OWNED BY GUINEPIGSROCK.
END THREAD. OVER.


----------

